# System very very slow, particularly after overnight



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

I've got a friend with a dell desktop. This computer is perhaps 10 years old, as it has a Windows Vista sticker.

Windows 10 is now on the computer. Recently a chkdsk indicated a failing hard drive, so i replaced the drive with another (3x larger), and did a chkdsk to re-evaluate previously bad sectors. Then I used a gandalf usb stick to resize the C: partition to make the most of the larger drive.

My friend tells me the computer is agonzingly slow, particularly in the morning, although with a boot or with some patience and use, it speeds up a bit.

My friend runs malwarebytes regularly (too often!) with nothing found. I have run adwcleaner, jrt.

Friend is using Kaspersky AV.

My friend is not a heavy user. browser, email, MS office (2007) primarily excel and word.

I can access his machine remotely to run scans, diagnostics, tools, etc. 

How do I proceed?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, get them to open a cmd prompt as admin, (go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" copy and paste the following cmd at the prompt:-

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, notepad will open could you attach the contents in your reply. This will tell us a lot about the computer. It is possible to modify Ten so it uses less resources, depends on what you use the computer for. Malwarebytes comes bundled with the full version before it reverts to the lesser free version, this is a attempt to get you to use the full paid for version, it is poor code and does not live well on newer versions of ten.

Similarly Kaspersky is not needed it uses resources and offers inferior protection to the much better integrated windows defender, along with windows defender firewall, it is all home users require.

Uninstall Kaspersky (it has serious security risks as well, a forensic analysis of a kaspersky machine, will reveal allmost all past activities on that machine) Google for their uninstaller (important, it is the only way to remove it). I also would uninstall malwarebytes, use SuperAntiSpyware instead.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well they would need to upgrade the memory and maybe the graphics card to help the cpu work better. Cleaning the cpu cooler or replacing it as it ten years old.

also the cpu won't last for ever so a upgrapded cpu motherboard memory, or a laptop they can come pretty cheap these days.


----------



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

The computer is maxed out for RAM, and because of its age, a cpu transplant probably isn't going to happen.

going on site and blowing on the heat sinks is easy to do.

Here's the info gathered.

ECHO is on.

Host Name: SCOTT-PC
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.16299 N/A Build 16299
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: scott
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00326-10000-00000-AA985
Original Install Date: 2/15/2018, 8:58:46 PM
System Boot Time: 3/23/2018, 3:12:30 PM
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell DM061 
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 4 GenuineIntel ~2793 Mhz
BIOS Version: Dell Inc.  2.2.1 , 3/23/2007
Windows Directory: C:\WINDOWS
System Directory: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 4,022 MB
Available Physical Memory: 1,577 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 4,854 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 2,247 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 2,607 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\SCOTT-PC
Network Card(s): 3 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection
Connection Name: Ethernet
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.254
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.67
[02]: fe80::89f8:d4c9:1dd2:15b9
[03]: 2602:304:cc87:7e0:a9a5:7123:5e94:b355
[04]: 2602:304:cc87:7e0:89f8:d4c9:1dd2:15b9
[05]: 2602:304:cc87:7e0::611
[02]: Kaspersky Security Data Escort Adapter
Connection Name: Ethernet 2
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: No
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: No
Second Level Address Translation: No
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes




d i s p l a y N a m e = K a s p e r s k y A n t i - V i r u s 





d i s p l a y N a m e = W i n d o w s D e f e n d e r 





d i s p l a y N a m e = M a l w a r e b y t e s 









D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) G 9 6 5 E x p r e s s C h i p s e t F a m i l y ( M i c r o s o f t C o r p o r a t i o n - W D D M 1 . 1 ) 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 2 9 A 3 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 0 1 D D 1 0 2 8 & a m p ; R E V _ 0 2 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 7 2 E 6 8 D D & a m p ; 0 & a m p ; 1 1 





D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) G 9 6 5 E x p r e s s C h i p s e t F a m i l y ( M i c r o s o f t C o r p o r a t i o n - W D D M 1 . 1 ) 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 2 9 A 2 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 0 1 D D 1 0 2 8 & a m p ; R E V _ 0 2 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 7 2 E 6 8 D D & a m p ; 0 & a m p ; 1 0 






Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 8 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM  0:09:05 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 120 K Unknown N/A 0:01:10 N/A 
smss.exe 444 Services 0 904 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
csrss.exe 600 Services 0 4,800 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
wininit.exe 684 Services 0 5,464 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 712 Console 1 4,860 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
services.exe 760 Services 0 9,068 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:07 N/A 
winlogon.exe 796 Console 1 7,728 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
lsass.exe 836 Services 0 14,572 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
svchost.exe 940 Services 0 3,688 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
fontdrvhost.exe 948 Services 0 3,252 K Unknown Font Driver Host\UMFD-0 0:00:00 N/A 
fontdrvhost.exe 956 Console 1 6,816 K Unknown Font Driver Host\UMFD-1 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 68 Services 0 24,272 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 528 Services 0 12,180 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:10 N/A 
svchost.exe 460 Services 0 6,932 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
dwm.exe 604 Console 1 53,968 K Running Window Manager\DWM-1 0:00:16 DWM Notification Window 
svchost.exe 1112 Services 0 5,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1152 Services 0 9,124 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A  
svchost.exe 1192 Services 0 21,488 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
svchost.exe 1200 Services 0 9,548 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1228 Services 0 11,396 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1252 Services 0 14,808 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 1348 Services 0 10,448 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1408 Services 0 5,576 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1448 Services 0 17,956 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 1480 Services 0 6,796 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1524 Services 0 8,776 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
dasHost.exe 1564 Services 0 15,328 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1608 Services 0 9,272 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1664 Services 0 7,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1732 Services 0 7,792 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1752 Services 0 67,864 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:14 N/A 
svchost.exe 1764 Services 0 5,612 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1868 Services 0 11,984 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:08 N/A 
svchost.exe 1892 Services 0 9,148 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1900 Services  0 7,792 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
Memory Compression 1960 Services 0 105,432 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:09 N/A 
svchost.exe 2000 Services 0 7,620 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2008 Services 0 7,716 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2020 Services 0 6,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
svchost.exe 2032 Services 0 11,380 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2064 Services 0 8,964 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2228 Services 0 12,040 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2312 Services 0 5,660 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2324 Services 0 8,672 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2412 Services 0 11,424 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:08 N/A 
svchost.exe 2472 Services 0 11,200 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2560 Services 0 7,264 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 2592 Services 0 21,120 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2716 Services 0 7,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2764 Services 0 9,600 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2944 Services 0 12,352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2960 Services 0 9,272 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3008 Services 0 9,552 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2372 Services 0 18,660 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 3000 Services 0 11,796 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
GoogleUpdate.exe 3208 Services 0 2,056 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:07 N/A 
armsvc.exe 3288 Services 0 6,056 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 3296 Services 0 5,808 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AppleMobileDeviceService. 3304 Services 0 10,456 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
CarboniteService.exe 3312 Services 0 26,360 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:53 N/A 
svchost.exe 3324 Services 0 10,256 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
avp.exe 3332 Services 0 180,460 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:05:13 N/A 
svchost.exe 3348 Services 0 27,496 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 3356 Services 0 17,948 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
GarminService.exe 3364 Services 0 54,492 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:08 N/A 
svchost.exe 3372 Services 0 14,336 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MBAMService.exe 3432 Services 0 263,328 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:06:17 N/A 
svchost.exe 3468 Services 0 6,684 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3516 Services 0 19,596 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3524 Services 0 5,324 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3536 Services 0 12,436 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A  
SecurityHealthService.exe 3544 Services 0 15,756 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
TeamViewer_Service.exe 3560 Services 0 28,416 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 3612 Services 0 9,000 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3784 Services 0 6,072 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3904 Services 0 5,248 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4140 Services 0 6,968 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4408 Services 0 6,900 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4480 Services 0 40,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 5556 Console 1 23,944 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
sihost.exe 5564 Console 1 25,160 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:07 N/A 
svchost.exe 5584 Console 1 32,484 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:04 Windows Push Notifications Platform 
svchost.exe 5676 Services 0 13,720 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
taskhostw.exe 5764 Console 1 16,788 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:01 Task Host Window 
GoogleUpdate.exe 5772 Services 0 48 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 5948 Services 0 7,960 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ctfmon.exe 6064 Console 1 14,696 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:02 N/A 
explorer.exe 6136 Console 1 110,416 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:41 N/A 
svchost.exe 6416 Services 0 19,784 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 6736 Services 0 5,576 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 6820 Services 0 6,968 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ShellExperienceHost.exe 6936 Console 1 49,776 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:06 Start 
SettingSyncHost.exe 7036 Console 1 4,564 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:21 N/A 
RuntimeBroker.exe 7104 Console 1 22,864 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:03 OleMainThreadWndName 
mbamtray.exe 6380 Console 1 30,780 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:05 mbamtray 
SearchUI.exe 7388 Console 1 79,724 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:11 Cortana 
svchost.exe 7648 Services 0 12,904 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
avpui.exe 7688 Console 1 4,292 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:22 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 8100 Services 0 29,140 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:08 N/A 
RuntimeBroker.exe 6460 Console 1 33,124 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:21 OLEChannelWnd 
RuntimeBroker.exe 2108 Console 1 21,988 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:05 N/A 
MSASCuiL.exe 6376 Console 1 10,392 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
dllhost.exe 8436 Console 1 11,264 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
RemindersServer.exe 8616 Console 1 12,860 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
iTunesHelper.exe 8728 Console 1 16,788 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 WinAMRestoreWnd 
TeamViewer.exe 8844 Console 1 55,112 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:07 TeamViewer Panel 
iCloudServices.exe 8876 Console 1 59,004 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:02 UIThread 
iCloudDrive.exe 8948 Console 1 33,480 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:03 iCloudDrive 
ApplePhotoStreams.exe 8996 Console 1 35,848 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:02 G 
ExpressTray.exe 9124 Console 1 58,804 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:04 MediaContextNotificationWindow 
svchost.exe 9132 Services 0 16,284 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
iCloudPhotos.exe 9208 Console 1 36,716 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:04 iCloudPhotos 
ScanToPCActivationApp.exe 5364 Console 1 16,732 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:01 Scan To Computer - HP ENVY 7640 series (NET) 
svchost.exe 5580 Console 1 22,576 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:01 N/A 
iPodService.exe 3392 Services 0 8,156 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
APSDaemon.exe 6520 Console 1 17,908 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
svchost.exe 8188 Services 0 20,024 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
tv_w32.exe 6528 Console 1 7,664 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
tv_x64.exe 6296 Console 1 7,420 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
hpwuschd2.exe 6428 Console 1 7,640 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 HPWU 
HPSupportSolutionsFramewo 8796 Services 0 51,512 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
CarboniteUI.exe 8428 Console 1 36,720 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 9724 Services 0 13,176 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A  
HPNETW~1.EXE 9940 Console 1 12,528 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:01 N/A 
TouchpointAnalyticsClient 9408 Services 0 43,652 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
secd.exe 1504 Console 1 19,372 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
WmiPrvSE.exe 1464 Services 0 8,968 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ksde.exe 10736 Services 0 1,552 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 11064 Services 0 9,920 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
ksdeui.exe 9188 Console 1 3,760 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 Kaspersky Secure Connection 
TeamViewer_Desktop.exe 10144 Console 1 88,964 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:43 N/A 
audiodg.exe 10880 Services 0 12,792 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
dllhost.exe 10436 Services 0 10,668 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
VSSVC.exe 6756 Services 0 7,992 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
65.0.3325.181_chrome_inst 6636 Services 0 168 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
setup.exe 8812 Services 0 31,104 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:10 N/A 
setup.exe 9856 Services 0 352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 6072 Services 0 6,800 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 5192 Services 0 16,224 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 9356 Services 0 8,452 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe  11036 Services 0 8,256 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 9752 Services 0 11,372 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
smartscreen.exe 5704 Console 1 15,720 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1280 Services 0 6,248 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
backgroundTaskHost.exe 2248 Console 1 27,380 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:01 N/A 
SearchProtocolHost.exe 6768 Services 0 12,612 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchFilterHost.exe 10440 Services 0 6,484 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 5296 Services 0 8,188 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 10468 Console 1 6,076 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 Administrator: cmd - tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 9636 Console 1 14,416 K Running SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 6456 Services 0 7,040 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 6612 Services 0 8,304 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
TiWorker.exe 7828 Services 0 10,544 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
tasklist.exe 6532 Console 1 8,808 K Unknown SCOTT-PC\scott 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Apple Mobile Device Service
Application Information
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
CarboniteService
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Connected Devices Platform Service
Connected Devices Platform User Service_43026
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Contact Data_43026
CoreMessaging
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
Data Usage
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Delivery Optimization
Device Association Service
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Garmin Device Interaction Service
Geolocation Service
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Provider
HP Support Solutions Framework Service
HP Touchpoint Analytics
Human Interface Device Service
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service 17.0.0
Kaspersky Secure Connection Service 1.0.0
Local Session Manager
Malwarebytes Service
Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
Network Connection Broker
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Payments and NFC/SE Manager
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
State Repository Service
Storage Service
Superfetch
Sync Host_43026
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TeamViewer 13
Telephony
Themes
Tile Data model server
Time Broker
Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Update Orchestrator Service
User Data Access_43026
User Data Storage_43026
User Manager
User Profile Service
Volume Shadow Copy
Web Account Manager
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Defender Firewall
Windows Defender Security Center Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows License Manager Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Windows Push Notifications User Service_43026
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well you have two firewalls running and AV's in conflict with each other, Kaspersky is removed from gov't computers due to its security risk (we can follow your user footprint from the info stored by this av).

My advice is to remove Kaspersky remove Malwarebytes, (use superantispyware instead), why do you have two drivers for your video card, I would download the latest driver for your card. Disable the bonjour service it slows down your internet and is not needed.

You need to google for the AV's own uninstall util, it is the only way to safely be rid of them. use defender and windows firewall only, integrates better into win 10 and offers superior protection.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the KAVRemover utility to uninstall Kaspersky
*KAVremover*

Download and launch the free tool *KAVremover*.

Downloadь kavremvr.exe [13.8 MB]
Download kavremvr.zip [6.4 MB]
How to use the utility

Malwarebytes Free version is good to keep, you don't need the Premium version. As stated, just keep Windows Defender


----------



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, well you have two firewalls running and AV's in conflict with each other, Kaspersky is removed from gov't computers due to its security risk (we can follow your user footprint from the info stored by this av).
> 
> My advice is to remove Kaspersky remove Malwarebytes, (use superantispyware instead), why do you have two drivers for your video card, I would download the latest driver for your card. Disable the bonjour service it slows down your internet and is not needed.
> 
> You need to google for the AV's own uninstall util, it is the only way to safely be rid of them. use defender and windows firewall only, integrates better into win 10 and offers superior protection.



ok slow down. Two firewalls? I see windows defender firewall. The other is what/where? 

and where are two video drivers, and how do I remove one, and which one?

The removal of bonjour, can i simply at this point, turn off the service and see if that helps?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Kaspesky secure connection service, it is a quasi firewall that will interfere with windows firewall, bonjour disable the service is fine

D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) G 9 6 5 E x p r e s s C h i p s e t F a m i l y ( M i c r o s o f t C o r p o r a t i o n - W D D M 1 . 1 ) 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 2 9 A 3 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 0 1 D D 1 0 2 8 & a m p ; R E V _ 0 2 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 7 2 E 6 8 D D & a m p ; 0 & a m p ; 1 1 





D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) G 9 6 5 E x p r e s s C h i p s e t F a m i l y ( M i c r o s o f t C o r p o r a t i o n - W D D M 1 . 1 ) 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 2 9 A 2 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 0 1 D D 1 0 2 8 & a m p ; R E V _ 0 2 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 7 2 E 6 8 D D & a m p ; 0 & a m p ; 1 0

Downloading the newest driver will establish the correct driver, for the card.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstalling Kaspersky will remove their Firewall and just leave the Windows Firewall.


----------



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

spunk.funk said:


> Uninstalling Kaspersky will remove their Firewall and just leave the Windows Firewall.


Kaspersky here is just the AV and doesn't have the firewall component.

Is the Windows Defender Firewall the same as the Windows Firewall?


----------



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

according to device manager, under display adapter, there was/is only one driver.

I could really use some clarification on this, and whether windows firewall and windows defender firewall are separate items or the same thing.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no Windows Defender Firewall, there is just the *Windows Firewall*. Go to *Control Panel/Security and Maintenance*, click the down arrow for *Security* to view your settings.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, actually there is windows defender firewall, MS recently changed the name from windows firewall both are the same thing.

If you have the latest driver (video card) then you most likely have a phantom entry for your video card as the systeminfo cmd I had you run identifies two, you can see that yourself from the cmd. This is of no real consequence as windows will ignore the non current one , the important thing is to make sure you have the latest driver for the card.

Remove Kaspersky use the links from Spunk's post. Open defender and get the latest updates.


----------



## bluffwood (Mar 21, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, actually there is windows defender firewall, MS recently changed the name from windows firewall both are the same thing.
> .


Thank you for that clarification.

A further question on KAV as the user is wanting to keep it. Was the security issue with Kaspersky with the full Kaspersky security product (which includes the firewall, and a bunch of other stuff) and possibly not with the stand alone anti-virus, which is what he has.

The reason I ask is that the Windows defender, in the past, provided very poor protection, and - given MS poor history of anti virus protection since win 3.11 - the user is very wary

It was commonly thought in the past that hardware routers offered some firewall protection without the performance hit common in software firewalls.

Generally, he's happy with the performance improvement now.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, up to you, we just tell it like it is. Defender is superior to Kaspersky, the free version is far worse then the paid for version, and the kaspersky secure protection service is an attempt to hide your browsing activities and protect you, in effect it records them and makes detection even easier. It also interferes with windows defender firewall and to put it mildly offers very little real protection while slowing your system down. 

Widows defender is a vastly improved security util, then previous versions. It's why it's number one now.


----------

